# nikon d700 vs d7000



## gagey (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a d80 and a d90 but I really want to buy the d700 but since it is so much more expenisve I also like the d7000 but the problem I am having is I need a great wedding camera that has a really low noise. from what I am readin on reviews it seems like the d700 is a great wedding camera. But I also am reading the d7000 is suppose to be a good camera as well but I am wondering is the noise close to the d700? what is your opinion on both?


----------



## ghache (Feb 9, 2011)

gagey said:


> I have a d80 and a d90 but I really want to buy the d700 but since it is so much more expenisve I also like the d7000 but the problem I am having is I need a great wedding camera that has a really low noise. from what I am readin on reviews it seems like the d700 is a great wedding camera. But I also am reading the d7000 is suppose to be a good camera as well but I am wondering is the noise close to the d700? what is your opinion on both?


 

if money isnht an issue, get the d700. however for that kind of money i would look for a used D3.


but both the the d7000 and 700 are great iso performer and really close to each other.


----------



## gagey (Feb 9, 2011)

ghache said:


> gagey said:
> 
> 
> > I have a d80 and a d90 but I really want to buy the d700 but since it is so much more expenisve I also like the d7000 but the problem I am having is I need a great wedding camera that has a really low noise. from what I am readin on reviews it seems like the d700 is a great wedding camera. But I also am reading the d7000 is suppose to be a good camera as well but I am wondering is the noise close to the d700? what is your opinion on both?
> ...


 

the d7000 is close to handleing noise like the d700? I really need low noise for receptions. I can buy the d700 but if I go with the cheaper I can buy more lenses as well. I guess it depends on if I want the better camera or more and better lenses.


----------



## ghache (Feb 9, 2011)

gagey said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > gagey said:
> ...


 

Also consider that the d700 is really close to being replaced by something else. its a great camera but i would wait to see whats the replacement looks like.


----------



## ghache (Feb 9, 2011)

gagey said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > gagey said:
> ...


 
Test shows that they handle the noise pretty muich equal,

the only major difference was the d700s images are a little bit more sharp 
at high iso settings but thats about it, there is plenty of reviews on google you might wanna check out before dumping 100s of dollard on a camera?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 9, 2011)

There's rather more to it than has been stated here.  The D700 is a full-frame camera with the inherently better noise-handling capabilities of a larger sensor.  As well, consider the build quality.  Despite the improvements, the D7000 is still a consumer camera and not up to the rigors of profesional use.  Remember, for the extra money you're getting a larger sensor, better high ISO performance, and superior build quality which includes a magnesium chasis instead of plastic, weather-sealing and better controls.  

The D7000 is, by all accounts a great consumer body, but that's all it is.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 9, 2011)

ghache said:


> Also consider that the d700 is really close to being replaced by something else. its a great camera but i would wait to see whats the replacement looks like.


 Why?  I've had my D700 for a couple of years now.  I don't see any reason why it couldn't go on for several more.  The technology isn't like dairy products and have a "best by date".  Yeah, for sure the replacement will most likely be an improvement, but I won't upgrade.  It's probably gonna be like my cars....... when the wheels fall off.


----------



## ghache (Feb 9, 2011)

kundalini said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Also consider that the d700 is really close to being replaced by something else. its a great camera but i would wait to see whats the replacement looks like.
> ...


 

It is true that if the d700 is doing a really good job right now, why it wouldnt do it in 5 years?
but i would hate to dump 2400 $ on a camera and 2 months after the replacement comes at 2600$. thats why.


----------



## gagey (Feb 9, 2011)

tirediron said:


> There's rather more to it than has been stated here. The D700 is a full-frame camera with the inherently better noise-handling capabilities of a larger sensor. As well, consider the build quality. Despite the improvements, the D7000 is still a consumer camera and not up to the rigors of profesional use. Remember, for the extra money you're getting a larger sensor, better high ISO performance, and superior build quality which includes a magnesium chasis instead of plastic, weather-sealing and better controls.
> 
> The D7000 is, by all accounts a great consumer body, but that's all it is.


 
I do like the fact that d700 is a full frame and that I probley should go for the full frame and the larger sensor period is better but I am having a hard time spending $2700 when I also want 5-7 new lenses as well. I do think I want the d700 more I was just thinking if I bought the cheaper camera I could buy more lenses...but in reality I need a great wedding camera my camera is just not cutting it!



ghache said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...


 

that is what I am afraid of as soon as I buy it the newer better will come out for the same price. the only problem with waiting is my first wedding for this year is in march and I really would like to get a better one before then instead of waiting.


----------



## Ginu (Feb 9, 2011)

I would wait for a D700 replacement b4 buying specially when we know a replacement is coming within a few months.

It would suck to spend 2400 on a new body just to have the replacement at 2500-2600 with way better and newer technology. After-all the D7000 is almost to the level of a D700 for a much cheaper price and a ton of people are considering and getting the cheaper D7000 over the D700


----------



## Ginu (Feb 9, 2011)

gagey said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > There's rather more to it than has been stated here. The D700 is a full-frame camera with the inherently better noise-handling capabilities of a larger sensor. As well, consider the build quality. Despite the improvements, the D7000 is still a consumer camera and not up to the rigors of profesional use. Remember, for the extra money you're getting a larger sensor, better high ISO performance, and superior build quality which includes a magnesium chasis instead of plastic, weather-sealing and better controls.
> ...




Rent one...


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2011)

Another way to consider the release of a D700 replacement by Nikon, is that there will be more good, used D700's coming onto the used market.

In fact, there are good used and/or refurbished D700's on the market right now. Refurbished Nikon D700 SLR Digital Camera (Body Only) 25444B B&H Photo

Nikon D700 12.1MP FX-Format CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD (Body Only) (check out the used ones listed).


----------



## kundalini (Feb 9, 2011)

Who's to say the replacement won't be $3000? I'm thinking August will be when it happens. It's all speculation. All I know is that my D700 and (even older) D300 still kick ass.

Yeah, I saw that Keith, just now.  $2200 ain't too bad.


----------



## gagey (Feb 9, 2011)

even if I wait I cant find anything what says when a new one will come out and I have 8 weddings already this year and am still getting more emails about more so I dont want to rent one when I really need one that is mine. I wish I new the exact realease date and how much soemthing was coming out.


----------



## Ginu (Feb 9, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Who's to say the replacement won't be $3000? I'm thinking August will be when it happens. It's all speculation. All I know is that my D700 and (even older) D300 still kick ass.
> 
> Yeah, I saw that Keith, just now.  $2200 ain't too bad.



Considering the MSRP price of a D7000 is roughly $200 more than a D90, I can't see the replacement for the D700 to be $3000+. I'm thinking the replacement will be around the same price as the D700 and maybe a little less considering the market these days.

With that being said 2200 for that is pretty decent.


----------



## ghache (Feb 9, 2011)

if i had 8 wedding booked allready, with a 50% down payement. i would have gotten a d3/s allready


----------



## Ginu (Feb 9, 2011)

ghache said:


> if i had 8 wedding booked allready, with a 50% down payement. i would have gotten a d3/s allready



My thought exactly...


----------



## quiddity (Feb 9, 2011)

do you have the budget to upgrade your lens too.

it seems it would be a waste to buy the d700 and not have any fx glass


----------



## gagey (Feb 10, 2011)

ghache said:


> if i had 8 wedding booked allready, with a 50% down payement. i would have gotten a d3/s allready


 


Ginu said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > if i had 8 wedding booked allready, with a 50% down payement. i would have gotten a d3/s allready
> ...


 
I am not charging a ton of money for weddings yet so I am not getting that much of down payments..plus I just bought the d90 not to long ago which I wanted the d7000 but it was backordered and I needed it sooner than I could get it and now I really wish I didnt have to buy the d90 because I really would prefer to have both the d7000 and the d700 instead...but it is what it is....I eventually with more experience will hopefully be able to afford that in my budget some day



quiddity said:


> do you have the budget to upgrade your lens too.
> 
> it seems it would be a waste to buy the d700 and not have any fx glass


 
I am looking to buy 1 or 2 new lenses I just dont know what ones I want. I dont want to spend $5000 on a body because then I will not be able to buy any lenses. if I buy the d7000 I can buy more lenses if I buy the d700 I have to limit to 1 or 2.

I guess even if the d700 does get replaced it is still a good camera to buy right?


----------



## Formatted (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't understand why Wedding photographers are asking what they should buy. Surely if you can do weddings you should know what you need.

You shouldn't just be looking at getting 1 D700 you should be looking at 3. What happens if it breaks you can't say to a bribe "Sorry missed you cutting the cake, my camera broke". If your going to do weddings you can't afford to mess up, you need to be 100% prepared, have you got off-camera flashes, have you thought about what happens if it rains, what are you going to do if you drop your 70-200? Have you got a spare?

Have you got public liberty insurance? Professional indemnity insurance?

There is so much more to think about, that is why Wedding photographers are expensive you aren't doing yourself any favours not charging full whack.


----------



## davidlunt (Feb 10, 2011)

Why not look at the D300s? It's a step above the D7000 and below the D700.


----------



## gagey (Feb 10, 2011)

Formatted said:


> I don't understand why Wedding photographers are asking what they should buy. Surely if you can do weddings you should know what you need.
> 
> You shouldn't just be looking at getting 1 D700 you should be looking at 3. What happens if it breaks you can't say to a bribe "Sorry missed you cutting the cake, my camera broke". If your going to do weddings you can't afford to mess up, you need to be 100% prepared, have you got off-camera flashes, have you thought about what happens if it rains, what are you going to do if you drop your 70-200? Have you got a spare?
> 
> ...


 
I am just asking for an opinion on the cameras. I am not sure what is wrong with that?
I know I want the d700...I have other cameras if something happens..I dont have 3 d700 eventually yes I would like to have 3 full frame cameras. yes I have external flashes other lenses.

 I want to upgrade and am trying to make sure I am making the right choice for right now.



davidlunt said:


> Why not look at the D300s? It's a step above the D7000 and below the D700.


 
yes I have but from reading on the d7000 it almost just seemed better than the d300s imo...but I really do want the d700 but at the same time I really wish I knew when the newer version was coming out but I guess at the same time there is always something new coming out and I really want full frame.


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just buy the d700 already, thousands if not millions of weddings have been shot with it; if a newer version comes out it will be at least $500 more then the current one.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 11, 2011)

Ginu said:


> I'm thinking the replacement will be around ........


 Isn't "speculation" and "thinking" synonymous in this context?


Thanks djacobox372 for bringing this back around.


----------



## davidross (May 28, 2011)

I am in the exact same predicament. I find lots of people talk about build quality and "its a pro camera" and "fx is better" but not many people put them side by side and shoot actual images and compare them. I don't know about you, but I don't slam my camera around and find it hard to believe that a company like Nikon hasn't created a camera for "consumers" and not think about it getting dropped, picked up by kids and generally abused. Most pro photographers I know are usually very careful with their gear. I found this that may help. Also, the bottom line is image quality. Does the d7000 stack up to the d700, I think so. Just my opinion.

D7000/D700


----------



## 3bayjunkie (May 28, 2011)

you can check this page to do an interactive comparative test with ISO. i moved the marque over the queen of hearts and set all the cameras to raw iso 3200. The D700 isn't available to select in this test, so i selected the D5100, D7000, D300s, D3s <<< click to see

The D3s seems to have a much softer image than the others, but in response to that it has the best high iso results.
the D7000 comes in second with great results followed by the D5100. Surprisingly the D300s comes in last for high iso noise.


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2011)

Formatted said:


> I don't understand why Wedding photographers are asking what they should buy.


Word!


----------



## 3bayjunkie (May 28, 2011)

You have to keep in mind that not everyone understand all the technical aspects of photography. My wifes sister-in-law actually was paid $300 to shoot a wedding with a cheap point n shoot canon, it is pink and im sure t cost $100 or less... She's kind of a hillbilly (as my wife would say)


----------



## cnutco (May 28, 2011)

Stick with the bodies you have and upgrade your glass.  Then you will be ready for the FX body upgrade when you can afford it.


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2011)

3bayjunkie said:


> You have to keep in mind that not everyone understand all the technical aspects of photography. My wifes sister-in-law actually was paid $300 to shoot a wedding with a cheap point n shoot canon, it is pink and im sure t cost $100 or less... She's kind of a hillbilly (as my wife would say)


 None of that makes her a wedding photographer.


----------



## shaunly (May 29, 2011)

Ginu said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Who's to say the replacement won't be $3000? I'm thinking August will be when it happens. It's all speculation. All I know is that my D700 and (even older) D300 still kick ass.
> ...



Only non D700 user recommends waiting for a replacement. Ask any D700 owner and most of them will tell you they could care less when a replacement will come out.

FYI, the D700 was listed at $3000 when it came out. The "replacement" will NOT be cheaper.



ghache said:


> if i had 8 wedding booked allready, with a 50% down payement. i would have gotten a d3/s allready


 


KmH said:


> 3bayjunkie said:
> 
> 
> > You have to keep in mind that not everyone understand all the technical aspects of photography. My wifes sister-in-law actually was paid $300 to shoot a wedding with a cheap point n shoot canon, it is pink and im sure t cost $100 or less... She's kind of a hillbilly (as my wife would say)
> ...


 
I'm curious as why you would rather get a D3? Why spend $1500+ more on feature that doesn't really applied to his shooting. The D700 uses the exact same sensor as a D3. It has built in flash which is great for CLS system without the extra weight of a sb800/900. Do you really need 9fps for wedding?


----------



## shaunly (May 29, 2011)

A good friend of mine has a D7000 and by all means, it's one of the BEST DX sensor body out there. I've had a chance to shoot with it multiple times and my thought is; if you also shoot video then it's a great choice, especially for the money. But for strictly photography, there's still nothing out there that beats the D700 at that price range.


----------

